# reduce gap along warped beam



## bobmane (Jan 31, 2017)

bit of a challenge here. the beam is twisted and drywall is flush to 
beam on both the left and right side of the wall however in the middle 
there is a gap from the twist. i am considering placing a corner bead in
the middle section and trying to reduce gap in the middle. not sure the
best approach like how to terminate on both sides etc....


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Use some tear away. It is a little forgiving and you should be able to butt it right up against the wood. Then maybe a little caulking when done.

Otherwise flat tape it.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep, same thing I was going to suggest. Flat taping will be quickest but tear away would be a little cleaner.


----------



## bobmane (Jan 31, 2017)

Do you guys have any links showing tear away techniques?


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

http://www.trim-tex.com/


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

http://flannerytrim.com/product/metal-fast-mask/


----------

